# Any Good HD-DVD / Blu-Ray Mailing Lists?



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm looking for a mailing list to subscribe to that will give me a list of blu-ray and hd-dvd movies comming out (and hopefully, ones scheduled to come out in the future.)

Anyone know of any good ones?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Better than a mailing list -- a good web site! http://www.highdefdigest.com/


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Cholly said:


> Better than a mailing list -- a good web site! http://www.highdefdigest.com/


Agree with Cholly and also check out their forum area. LOTS of good info, IMO. The forum has links to sites where you can buy import HD-DVDs.


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

Cholly said:


> Better than a mailing list -- a good web site! http://www.highdefdigest.com/


Wow thanks for that link. I've been looking for a site like that too.


----------

